# Salludon tinder experiment



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

I already ran one on Tsh and Angelrun the other day.

Tsh tinder experiment: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment-12-hour-mark-update.117258/

Angelrun tinder experiment: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-angelrun-tinder-experiment.117510/

Today I started one on Salludon. Started 7 hours ago. So far 14 likes and 0 matches.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 24, 2020)

I've seen tinder experiments were he gets good amount but I never understood why.

He looks like a gay lumberjack.


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2020)

You can tell he's a ethic by looking at those pictures. Can't escape the Ethnic pill tbh. Need to dickmaxx and be Keiran Lee theory.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

This doesn't makes sense,maybe the less matches are due to coronavirus quarantine?


----------



## Krezo (Mar 24, 2020)

Did u use a different phone number for the different accounts? Using the same one wrecks your elo


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> This doesn't makes sense,maybe the less matches are due to coronavirus quarantine?


his face IRL would stand out without doubt
tinder is kinda cope tbh
op has always shitty names to put jfl


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Did u use a different phone number for the different accounts? Using the same one wrecks your elo



yes I use a different phone number for every experiment I run. I always start fresh. Been running experiments for many months now. I figured out the ins and the outs of Tinder a while ago.


GUTS9770 said:


> This doesn't makes sense,maybe the less matches are due to coronavirus quarantine?



Tbh if anything these days there are more matches due to quarantine because people are sitting home all day bored. They are more free than ever.


----------



## oldcell (Mar 24, 2020)

Lol at second picture..
Only 50+ would be attracted to it, it looks like from 1980, but he looks good there
Pictures are not NT what is one of the causes, for example, this guy is really GL, not like TSh who is 4 max only cherrypicking
Pheno pill is brutal


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 24, 2020)

When will u fucking ethincs understand no one wants you


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

Do one on amnesia after


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Do one on amnesia after



ive ran some on him in the past, as I have on these guys. But, yes, I will run one.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Do one on amnesia after


won't get shit i guess, since overused also


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> won't get shit i guess, since overused also


Alarico did on him and he got 15 in a day in Uk


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

if he breed with a good neoteonous white female he will make very gl kids


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> won't get shit i guess, since overused also



two days ago I ran a Tinder experiment on Zach Cox. He got 100 likes in like 30 minutes. Meanwhile Tsh, Angelrun, and Salludon got 5-15 likes after 7 hours


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Alarico did on him and he got 15 in a day in Uk


only ?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> only ?


Yea that kinko got more than him coz of body game


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Yea that kinko got more than him coz of body game


makes u think these are only horny hoes on dating apps, that prefer body


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Yea that kinko got more than him coz of body game


kinko was the true gigamogger all along


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> makes u think these are only horny hoes on dating apps, that prefer body


Angel run with body pic = 35 
Angel run with face = 6
Body maxxing is legit ascension


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> Angel run with body pic = 35
> Angel run with face = 6
> Body maxxing is legit ascension


no legit, only if you'r a hoe that want hoe ons yes it is otherwise it's cope, i hate this behaviour


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> ive ran some on him in the past, as I have on these guys. But, yes, I will run one.


No don't


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 24, 2020)

Over for phenocels


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 24, 2020)

these threads are potent suifuel


Amnesia said:


> No don't


cope


ArabIncel said:


> ive ran some on him in the past, as I have on these guys. But, yes, I will run one.


tell me if u need @Amnesia pics bro.. i have a whole collection


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Mar 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> When will u fucking ethincs understand no one wants you


I think all the plastic in your face got to your brain, the number one male model david gandy looks like an ethnic with blue eyes, GL people are their own race


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 24, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> kinko was the true gigamogger all along
> View attachment 318699



ho lee fuk that squint and lip jut JFL


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 24, 2020)

Do ORB tinder man, That guy is a legit male model tier


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> no legit, only if you'r a hoe that want hoe ons yes it is otherwise it's cope, i hate this behaviour


stop coping

muscles and v shape are dimorphic

dimorphic is attractive to all women, not just tinder hoes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> stop coping
> 
> muscles and v shape are dimorphic
> 
> dimorphic is attractive to all women, not just tinder hoes


It is but keep coping


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

I just closed down Salludon’s experiment. Was at 15 likes (and 0 matches) after 11 hours


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Mar 24, 2020)

god i hate the pheno pill


----------



## HumidVent (Mar 24, 2020)

All of those guys get a lot of matches. Tinder probably put you in a lower queue or something. Use POF or OkCupid instead.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 24, 2020)

Do an experiment with his clean shaven pics.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

HumidVent said:


> All of those guys get a lot of matches. Tinder probably put you in a lower queue or something. Use POF or OkCupid instead.



I start my experiments fresh with new numbers. Plus there is newbie boost on Tinder. There is no getting put in low queue in such cases. And I had another guy @Blackout.xl run tinder experiments on Tsh and Angelrun in his area as well. Pretty much identical results to mine. So to clarify: no Tsh doesn’t get many matches and no Angelrun (without his body pictures) doesn’t get many matches either.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

i'm doing one with his beardless pic and my account has fucked 0 elo and he has 10 likes in 1 jour with one pic, bad quality

@Dante1


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 24, 2020)

@ArabIncel How or where do you get all the phone numbers for the accounts?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I already ran one on Tsh and Angelrun the other day.
> 
> Tsh tinder experiment: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment-12-hour-mark-update.117258/
> 
> ...


Meanwhile this white dude gets 80 matches instantly. People say photo quality halo but idk

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-guy-slays-on-tinder-whats-his-rate.89623/


----------



## her (Mar 24, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> @ArabIncel How or where do you get all the phone numbers for the accounts?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Mar 24, 2020)

Just buy a burner phone bro.


Wow tinder really is brutal for ethnics. Here I was complaining about my 18 matches in a hour.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 24, 2020)

streege said:


> i'm doing one with his beardless pic and my account has fucked 0 elo and he has 10 likes in 1 jour with one pic, bad quality
> 
> @Dante1


damn 
i think OP has sort of limitation on his account
even if you change your number it doesnt mean anything 
you need new number,new phone and new location do tinder on different person


----------



## lookismfugee (Mar 24, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Do ORB tinder man, That guy is a legit male model tier


undisputed legit did orb yubo. almost killed himself in cold blood


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Mar 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No don't


He mogs you to hell you 60k spending, surgery maxxing, showing off about fucking 40 year old women as if it’s some sort of achievement maxxing wannabe narcy piece of shit. 

Reminder that your good looking face only exists because you had to botch your face with plastic, and without a higher than average SMV that whites enjoy (for now, that is changing very soon), you’d be nothing.


Amnesia said:


> When will u fucking ethincs understand no one wants you


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 24, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> He mogs you to hell you 60k spending, surgery maxxing, showing off about fucking 40 year old women as if it’s some sort of achievement maxxing wannabe narcy piece of shit.
> 
> Reminder that your good looking face only exists because you had to botch your face with plastic, and without a higher than average SMV that whites enjoy (for now, that is changing very soon), you’d be nothing.



just lol at thinking Salludon didn’t surgerymax


----------



## Mateusz74 (Mar 24, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> just lol at thinking Salludon didn’t surgerymax


Lol he didn’t


----------



## TheAscendedOne (Mar 24, 2020)

Location?


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 25, 2020)

it is over.


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Mar 25, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> just lol at thinking Salludon didn’t surgerymax


Most that I can see possible is a chin implant and maybe filler, and even that I’m not sure of. Whatever he did is nowhere near the amount of Kim K level surgery Amnesia got


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 25, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> yes I use a different phone number for every experiment I run. I always start fresh. Been running experiments for many months now. I figured out the ins and the outs of Tinder a while ago.
> 
> 
> Tbh if anything these days there are more matches due to quarantine because people are sitting home all day bored. They are more free than ever.


What program you use for phone numbers


----------



## justbigboned (Mar 25, 2020)

Answer me cuck, please


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 25, 2020)

justbigboned said:


> @ArabIncel How or where do you get all the phone numbers for the accounts?



Are you in the US? If so, Google Voice will work for this purpose. Otherwise you can find tons of apps that will temporarily burn you a second phone number. There are many such apps. Flyp is one of them.


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 25, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Just buy a burner phone bro.
> 
> 
> Wow tinder really is brutal for ethnics. Here I was complaining about my 18 matches in a hour.


Chad


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

ugh


----------



## chadrone96 (Mar 25, 2020)

90 likes Melbourne




12 hours


----------



## Golang (Mar 25, 2020)

GUTS9770 said:


> This doesn't makes sense,maybe the less matches are due to coronavirus quarantine?


My theory is that the better you look on Tinder, the more fake women think you're.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 25, 2020)

Golang said:


> My theory is that the better you look on Tinder, the more fake women think you're.



untrue. whenever i run experiments using white chads they get 100s of likes in a day


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

For best results use Arvid tbh


----------



## Kade (Mar 25, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> He mogs you to hell you 60k spending, surgery maxxing, showing off about fucking 40 year old women as if it’s some sort of achievement maxxing wannabe narcy piece of shit.
> 
> Reminder that your good looking face only exists because you had to botch your face with plastic, and without a higher than average SMV that whites enjoy (for now, that is changing very soon), you’d be nothing.


and yet, Salludon gets outmatched by the average white guy lol

stop crying, it doesn’t matter how you ascend, as long as you get to the point. Salludon probably got fillers and work done too, you’re just biased cuz you’re prob the same race as Sal


----------



## Golang (Mar 25, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> untrue. whenever i run experiments using white chads they get 100s of likes in a day


Are these white Chads the same PSL level as Sal? 

Sal legit looks like a model, so sluts probably think the account is a catfish.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 25, 2020)

Golang said:


> Are these white Chads the same PSL level as Sal?
> 
> Sal legit looks like a model, so sluts probably think the account is a catfish.



even higher. ive ran experiments using chico, o'pry, cech, gandy, noszka, yerger, dellisola, cox, and many, many other male models who are higher PSL than Salludon. All of them racked up 100s of likes in a day.


----------



## Golang (Mar 25, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> even higher. ive ran experiments using chico, o'pry, cech, gandy, noszka, yerger, dellisola, cox, and many, many other male models who are higher PSL than Salludon. All of them racked up 100s of likes in a day.


Then I guess it is confirmed that white is the superior race next to Jews


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 25, 2020)

Your location?

I did chadfishing with ethnic chads before. Seems to me that ethics have to NTmaxx (at least try to look NT on pics). My ethnic chadfishes (IG models) could get 25-50 matches per day ngl.


GUTS9770 said:


> This doesn't makes sense,maybe the less matches are due to coronavirus quarantine?


Cope








Tyrone is invincible


30min after registration .




looksmax.org


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 26, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I already ran one on Tsh and Angelrun the other day.
> 
> Tsh tinder experiment: https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-race-pill-tsh-tinder-experiment-12-hour-mark-update.117258/
> 
> ...


You sued shitty pics bitch why you do my man like that


----------



## күренеш (Mar 26, 2020)

Can I please get the 4th pic source?


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 26, 2020)

Kade said:


> and yet, Salludon gets outmatched by the average white guy lol
> 
> stop crying, it doesn’t matter how you ascend, as long as you get to the point. Salludon probably got fillers and work done too, you’re just biased cuz you’re prob the same race as Sal


Go easy on him king, racepill is tough to swallow
Imagine going your whole life being told racism is a thing of the past only to realize life is actually racist as shit, and even your own race is racist towards you
One of most brutal pills


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Apr 22, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> ive ran some on him in the past, as I have on these guys. But, yes, I will run one.


How did the amnesia one run ?


----------

